# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  La squelettisation dans Matlab

## l0calh0st

Bonsoir,

Ce lien explique l'algorithme de squelettisation utilis dans Matlab pour la fonction :



```
bwmoprh(Image,'thin');
```

Cependant je n'arrive pas  comprendre la phrase :




> Divide the image into two distinct subfields in a checkerboard pattern.


i.e. Diviser l'image en deux sous-domaines distincts dans un motif d'un chiquier.

Je n'arrive pas  imaginer ce que a veut dire.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Jerome Briot

> Je n'arrive pas  imaginer ce que a veut dire.





> Algorithm
> 
> When used with the 'thin' option, bwmorph uses the following algorithm (References [3]):
> 
> Divide the image into two distinct subfields in a checkerboard pattern.In the first subiteration, delete pixel p from the first subfield if and only if the conditions G1, G2, and G3 are all satisfied.In the second subiteration, delete pixel p from the second subfield if and only if the conditions G1, G2, and G3' are all satisfied.





> [3] Lam, L., Seong-Whan Lee, and Ching Y. Suen, "Thinning Methodologies-A Comprehensive Survey," IEEE Transactions on Pattern Analysis and Machine Intelligence, Vol 14, No. 9, September 1992, page 879, bottom of first column through top of second column.


L'article d'o est tir l'algorithme est disponible ici : http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpls/abs_...rnumber=161346

----------


## l0calh0st

> L'article d'o est tir l'algorithme est disponible ici : http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpls/abs_...rnumber=161346


Merci pour votre rponse.

Oui, j'ai dj lu l'article; mais c'est pas expliqu non plus:

Est-ce qu'on divise l'image en 2 blocs seulement ou en plusieurs sous-blocs ?

Merci.

----------


## l0calh0st

Je crois avoir compris, qu'il y a deux sous-itrations :

Dans la premire, on ne considre que les carreaux (peut tre 3x3) correspondant aux carreaux blancs de l'chiquierDans la deuxime, on considre les carreaux correspondant aux carreaux noirs de l'chiquer

Mais je ne comprends pas le pourquoi de cet algorithme.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'clairer l dessus, surtout que dans l'article original ils n'expliquent pas grand chose.

Merci

----------

